# spirit coupon



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Online code -or...?*



halloween71 said:


> SPH25 buy one get one at 25% off
> don't know how long it's good for.


Do we know if 
*SPH25 *
is the online code asked for during the payment process?

Otherwise - is there something that must be printed out?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

does spirit ever do a 40% off coupon?


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

lilangel_66071 said:


> does spirit ever do a 40% off coupon?


Only on November 1st I think they go 50 off the entire store if anything is left. If they don't put out a decent coupon this year I won't be getting much from them I'm sorry to say


----------

